# [SOLVED] Portal 2/L4D2 crashing



## Stratlus (Nov 8, 2010)

Good morning.. I recently got a new PC and when I try to play Portal 2 or Left 4 dead 2 they crash on the loading screens, when they crash they take me back to the desktop, steam still stays open, sometimes I get a pop up with portal 2 saying the program has stopped working.. other steam games work fine (Team fortress 2, Halflife 2, Portal 1) but these seem a bit older..

I would just like to know if you guys know of anything that could be wrong ie. graphics card-Direct X..

thanks in advance for any help

edit: PC specs-
Mobo: ASUS Rampage 3 Gene - Processor: Intel core i7 960 - Ram: Corsair Vengeance 12gb - PSU: Corsair 850W ATX - Video card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX580 - Case: CoolerMaster HAF X


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Portal 2/L4D2 crashing*

hello,
make sure that your video card drivers are up to date
click on Nvidia in my sig and download the latest drivers for your video card
also updating Directx 9.0C will help


----------



## Stratlus (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2/L4D2 crashing*

Hey, thanks for the reply.. I updated my directX 9.0c.. and already had the updated GPU drivers..

Still the same issues though.. hasn't changed


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2/L4D2 crashing*

Have you tried verifying the games files? 

Also, I recommend re-installing both games to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Stratlus (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Portal 2/L4D2 crashing*

Elven thank you so much.. I didnt know about the verify.. still new to steam.. Works amazingly..

Cant thank you enough without getting weird.. :grin:

Also thanks to rocket.. My direct X 9 wasnt fully updated


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Enjoy your games


----------

